# What would you call this color?



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Flaxen chestnut with pangare. =)


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you ThirteenAcres. Now let's pretend we are explaining this to a completely clueless person haha. What exactly is pangare? Thanks again!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, she is a sorrel/chestnut. The lighter points you are seeing are due to the Pangare or mealy modifier. It's pretty common in breeds like haflingers and belgian drafts but it's not exclusive to them.

What it does is it lightens the "soft" areas of a horse, behind their elbows, in their flanks, around their muzzle, and on their lower buttocks...


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks guys! That's kinda cool, I've never heard that term before. I am taking an equine genetics course next year at school, so I will have to bring it up with my professor!


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Haha. Sorry! I should have explained further. >_<

Genetics are super, super interesting. I'd love to take a class.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Keep in mind sweetbreeze, that sometimes some of the info they teach in courses like that can still be a bit outdated.


----------



## clipclopclip (May 1, 2011)

Out here in the West we call that Sorrel.  But yes, your horse is Chestnut/Flaxen mane and tail.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Keep in mind sweetbreeze, that sometimes some of the info they teach in courses like that can still be a bit outdated.


This is true. I also have to take an equine genetics class in the near future. In my equine intro class they taught basic color stuff. We walked around the barn identifying all of the colt starting class horses colors and markings. Our teaching assistant kept calling the colts going grey, roans :-| I can't wait for the class because I've learned a lot about genetics already and I feel like I'll be calling people out. lol

Your horse is cute. I saw a mustang up for adoption recently that looked very similar, except he had sooty thrown in too. Made it a sooty flaxen pangare chestnut


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Does a brown that has lighter areas in the the soft points have pangare?


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I don't believe so. That's just a part of the brown gene to lighten the soft spots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

From the horses I've seen, brown tends to lighten the points to an orangey or reddish brown, while pangare lightens to a more white/gray color.

I have no idea what pangare would do to a brown horse


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

verona1016 said:


> From the horses I've seen, brown tends to lighten the points to an orangey or reddish brown, while pangare lightens to a more white/gray color.
> 
> I have no idea what pangare would do to a brown horse


I have read that Exmoor ponies are brown with pangare, which present whiter than the reddish tones of a regular brown. 

http://images.ookaboo.com/photo/m/Exmoor_Family_m.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

ThirteenAcres said:


> I have read that Exmoor ponies are brown with pangare, which present whiter than the reddish tones of a regular brown.
> 
> http://images.ookaboo.com/photo/m/Exmoor_Family_m.jpg
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That picture brings it into perspective.


----------

